# Publishing Problems



## SmokeScribe98 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been away from writing for a good few months now but I've set it as my resolution this year to get back on track. I first want to polish up my already existing short story and attempt to publish it somewhere and then depending on how that goes start my larger project of creating a fantasy world which I intend to create a wiki page on that I will develop over the course of time.

I have heard of sites such as lulu, but other than that I have an extremely limited knowledge of how publishing works at all. So I ask for some guidance on where I should turn to and what I should do. Any help or assistance you can offer me would be extremely helpful. Grazzie.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 30, 2013)

Good questions, but this post probably belongs in the Publishing forum, down below.


----------



## SmokeScribe98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh sorry, thanks for moving it.


----------



## AnneL (Dec 30, 2013)

Worlds Without End has a pretty comprehensive list of SFF mags: https://www.worldswithoutend.com/resources_magazines.asp.

An EXCELLENT site for people to learn how the industry works and avoid getting screwed is Writer Beware: WRITER BEWAREÃ‚Â® | SFWA.

Submit to agents/editors who publish what you like. Don't worry about comparing your style or specific content, target your submissions to people whose taste in reading is similar to yours.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 30, 2013)

To supplement what AnneL said above:

You can also find markets for your short story or stories and long fiction (but not agents, just publishers) at: Ralan.com .


----------



## SmokeScribe98 (Dec 31, 2013)

What I'm wondering is, what's the best and easiest way for me to present the short story to the largest amount of people? On lulu, in a magazine, or some other means?


----------



## Motley (Dec 31, 2013)

Getting a story published in a magazine or emag with a large reader base is probably the best way. If you self-publish, how many people it gets in front of will be entirely up to your marketing efforts.


----------



## danr62 (Dec 31, 2013)

A recommendation I hear often is to submit short stories to paying markets. Then, when the rights revert after a few months (usually) or if no one buys the rights after you'be shopped them around a bit, you can self publish a collection of stories on Kindle.


----------



## SmokeScribe98 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've also been wondering if entering it in as a competition entry might also be a good idea?


----------

